# My Dog



## Claire1978 (Aug 4, 2007)

Diesal,my 5 year old neutered male Staffordshire Bull terrier


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 4, 2007)

Black + staffordshires is a great combonation  .


----------



## ThorEH (Aug 5, 2007)

And heres my english bull terrier, with my 2 year old niece...


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 5, 2007)

hmm Those remind me of pitbulls :roll:


----------



## ThorEH (Aug 5, 2007)

> hmm Those remind me of pitbulls :roll:


Hope you're refering to the black dog on the top then... because the English bull terrier is far from a PitBull, which is much more evident when you se it's profile..


----------



## Asa (Aug 5, 2007)

They're monsters!! He heh.


----------



## ThorEH (Aug 5, 2007)

> They're monsters!! He heh.


Yeah, such as "all" christians through history


----------



## Asa (Aug 6, 2007)

> > They're monsters!! He heh.
> 
> 
> Yeah, such as "all" christians through history


Pardon? :?


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 6, 2007)

I don't see any good explaination of an explosion either!


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 6, 2007)

> > They're monsters!! He heh.
> 
> 
> Yeah, such as "all" christians through history


What? :?


----------



## ThorEH (Aug 6, 2007)

Relax, just a joke. She referred to our dogs as monsters.. They're not


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 6, 2007)

> Relax, just a joke. She referred to our dogs as monsters.. They're not


She???


----------



## Asa (Aug 6, 2007)

> > Relax, just a joke. She referred to our dogs as monsters.. They're not
> 
> 
> She???


Hush.

I'm a he ThorEH :lol:


----------



## ThorEH (Aug 7, 2007)

And I'm foreign  

Sorry about that, it's just that Asa for me is a very, very feminin name


----------

